# Fly fishing dvds



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Any good saltwater DVDs or long movies on the net?watched all of silver kings 2x looking for something new 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

You can watch all of the Fly Fishing Film Tours from past years on Amazon. It's a variety of fly fishing but usually pretty entertaining. 

While not saltwater, Low & Clear is also a pretty good flick.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

southpaw said:


> You can watch all of the Fly Fishing Film Tours from past years on Amazon. It's a variety of fly fishing but usually pretty entertaining.
> 
> While not saltwater, Low & Clear is also a pretty good flick.


Thanks just had another baby so gonna be in the hospital the next two days

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

If you haven't watched the 1973 documentary "Tarpon" you need to do so ASAP.

Jim Harrison and Tom McGuane are in it along with a young Steve Huff and the music is by Jimmy Buffet shortly after he got kicked out of Nashville.

https://www.amazon.com/Tarpon-Jim-Harrison/dp/B001HBT1YC


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks I'll see if I can get it on prime!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on the kid!


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

southpaw said:


> Congrats on the kid!


Mahaloz!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

MAKAI said:


> Thanks just had another baby so gonna be in the hospital the next two days
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


good job!

forget all that fly fishing film tour and 1973 Tarpon movie stuff....

erbody out there knows that the best fly fishing movie ever made is A River Runs Through It.

Sent from my Lenovo-China-made-something-or-other using Keyboard.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

"Running down the man " is a pretty cool fly fishing video.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

Check out the films by Confluence Films. They can be found on vimeo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Catch Magazine - an online magazine- is cheap (about $10/year) and has videos and stills. Pretty good, a mix of salt and fresh.


----------

